# Einfaches Rechenprogramm schreiben!



## Gast (16. Jan 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine CD mit einem interaktiven Programmierkurs für Java gekauft. Jetzt bin ich in einem Kapitel in dem es um das deklarieren und operieren mit Zahlenwerten geht. Jetzt habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob es als Einstieg nicht ganz normal möglich wäre ein kleines Programm zu schreiben dass einfach eine ganz normale Aufgabe ausrechnet (z.B.: 5+7=x). Nur als kleinen Einstieg ;-).

Wie sage ich denn nach dem deklarieren der Zahlen meinem Programm, dass ich jetzt die Zahl x wissen will???
Oder wenn dass was ich hier schreibe absoluter Schwachsinn is dann Sorry^^    Ich bin halt ein Anfänger.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2008)

int x = 5+7;
System.out.println("x ist: "+x);

was ist das für ein Lehrkurs, wo man sowas nicht lernt?
geh lieber zu den schlauen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/


----------



## Backwardsman (16. Jan 2008)

naja, so schwachsinnig ist das vielleicht gar nicht ;-) ... jetzt ist nur die frage wie du dir das genau vorstellst... möchtest du deinem programm einfach zwei zahlen geben und es berechnet dir die summe? oder möchtest du deinem programm eine zeichenkette, also zb. "5+7=x" geben, und dein programm gibt dir dann das ergebnis aus?


----------



## Beni (16. Jan 2008)

sowas?


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2008)

Naja also, mit der Summer aus 2 Zahlen wäre bestimmt einfacher oda     wenns geht kannste mir ja beide Wege mal erklären^^    wäre sehr nett   danke!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2008)

> Wie sage ich denn nach dem deklarieren der Zahlen meinem Programm, dass ich jetzt die Zahl x wissen will

ist doch eindeutig zu lesen, IM Programm..

edit: wie auch immer


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2008)

Ja sry   aba für mich ist es aba nicht eindeutig   weil ich gerade mal seit einer woche dieses Lehrprogramm mache. Und man wird das sicherlich später noch erklärt bekommen wie das geht nur so weit bin ich halt noch nicht und ich bin gerade halt einfach mal neugierig   und wenn man ma n paar kleine Erfolge zwischendurch hat und auch was zustande bringt   das ist doch dann auch nich schlecht


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2008)

nochma eine Frage SlaterB     bei deinem Beitrag oben   was besagt denn das +x    also das is ja n Kürzel oda??    wie sieht das denn voll ausgeschrieben aus??


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2008)

Strings werden mit + zusammengefügt,
"a"+"b" = "ab",
man kann netterweise auch Strings mit Zahlen zusammenfügen

int x = 34;
String st = "auto "+x;
-> st = "auto 34";


so, mit dieser billigen Frage, die dir jedes Lehrbuch auch beantwortet hätte,
hast du in diesem Thread zumindest für mich die Menge der einfachen Fagen leichtfertigt verbraucht,
ich beantworte keine mehr


----------

